# Episode 3 - What's in the Garage? - Bristol Tennessee



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Episode 3 - What's in the Garage? - Bristol Tennessee*

This weekend we'll be in Bristol, Tennessee for Episode 3, air times are,

*Sunday, April 17th at 11:30am Eastern Time on Fox Sports Network*
*Monday, April 18th, at 4:30pm Eastern Time on Fox Sports Network* ​
I haven't seen Episode 3 yet so I'm not sure of the order after editing but here's the cars that will be on this weekend's show.

First we meet T.J. Harkleroad and check out his 1956 and 1965 Ford Thunderbirds... in his awesome car garage. This guy's garage was purposefully built for his two cars and features heating and air conditioning so the cars are always in a temperature controlled environment as well as T.J. when he's working on them...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

We also visited Jeff Linnen who built a 1968 Mustang Fastback out of a 1968 Mustang Coupe. One word... *Incredible!*
From Jeff,



> It started out as a 6 cylinder coupe that has now been modified into a fastback . . The Steering and suspension have been changed to a Rod and Custom Motorsport Mustang II suspension with rack and pinion steering. A modified 351W with an AOD automatic finishing with a 9" rear end with 350 gear. The color is 1968 royal maroon with a custom tan interior with Vintage air for comfort.







































*It's hard to believe Jeff took this...*









*And created this...*




































*Jeff and me...*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

And we also visited Rick in this episode to check out his custom 1964 Ford Thunderbird!










*Here you can see Brendan, the Engineer and Scott, the #1 Cameraman shooting the car...


















This T-bird was highly customized and as clean as a whistle...*









*I'll let Rick tell us about the motor but as you can see... the engine compartment is completely STUFFED with motor...*



























*Sweeeet.....*









*****pit*


















*Rick also has a very cool Harley...*









*Rick and I after shooting Rick's segment...*


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

That Coupe to Fastback conversion is absolutely stunning. A very nice car indeed :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow that Thunderbird is amaizing! Such a nice car.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy moly, i can't believe what the mustang came from! thats some serious dedication!
The others are fantastic too...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Wow that Thunderbird is amazing! Such a nice car.


Rick, the owner of the 1964 Thunderbird called me a couple of weeks ago to let me know he watched my DVD, ordered a DA Polisher, some products, pads etc.

He then polished out the paint on his T-bird and removed the light swirls left by the body shop. Then he added that last two weekends in a row he's taken two first places at local car shows.

:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooo so you didn't detail/ correct it on the show? Have to forgive me haven't watched any shows yet, didn't know they were available online.

But you can see why he's taken 1st, it looks in lovely condition.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Ooo so you didn't detail/ correct it on the show?


Great question!

Our show, *"What's in the Garage?"* isn't about detailing cars, it's about showcasing cool cars and in each show there's an embedded "How-To Feature" on detailing cars plus ads by car detailing manufactures.

I must say that we've learned a LOT making our first TV show and if we get a second season there are going to be a lot of improvement introduced.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Also just to add...

The finish on Rick's 1964 Ford Thunderbird wasn't horrible or anything, but we all know how black paint shows everything!

He had a custom paint job sprayed and it came out really nice but there were still the normal light swirls from the body shop buff-out plus random swirls and scratches from normal wear-n-tear.


Anyone that's ever been to a car show knows that many of the awesome cars on display sadly are swirled out messes... and as I have the opportunity to work with the owners of the custom cars on our shows, while we don't get into detailing talk on camera, we do off-camera.

Like mentioned in the post above this, we've learned a LOT and if we get a second season there will be some fun and exciting changes.


----------

